# Yosemite Roads...how exciting?



## Steve (Sep 29, 2006)

I have a family member who is afraid of heights...particularly mountain roads with cliffs and drop offs.  She was quite uncomfortable on some of the roads around Lake Tahoe on our recent trip...especially the Emerald Bay area.

We're thinking about visiting Yosemite, and I am hoping that some of you can advise me on the roads.  What is the best route to take?  I know to avoid Tioga Pass and the east entrance.  I have been to Yosemite once before, but it was 17 years ago, and it's a little hard to remember.  I read somewhere that the south entrance was the best and most forested.  Any suggestions?  Are all the roads dramatic...or is there a mellow route into Yosemite Valley?

Thanks,

Steve


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 29, 2006)

At this point you only have 2 choices coming from the West.  Hwy. 140 through Mariposa has been blocked for months due to a major landslide and it isn't expected to be cleared in the near future.  I don't think any part of the road  into Yosemite has the switch backs like the road near Emerald Bay, but the Sierras are full of high mountain passes with no guard rails.  If you are going to drive into high elevations, I don't know how you avoid heights???   Maybe she would benefit from seeing her Dr. for some medication for the drive.
http://www.thedesktop.com/scenic/images/miscellaneous/Yosemite_map_lg.gif


----------



## Lee B (Sep 29, 2006)

I was in Yosemite a couple weeks ago.  From the SF Bay Area, the route is 120.  It is windy in parts, and I guess a scardy would find it troublesome, but my sister is fussy about being knocked around and she didn't complain.

In the park itself, they had an electric sign that said 140 was open for traffic both ways.  If you can use 140, it would be the best for your needs, I think (I know nothing about route 40).  It's called the All Weather Highway because it comes in next to the Merced River, which carved Yosemite.  So you are in the lowest possible elevations going into Yosemite Valley.

Investigate using the Internet or call either the park service or the Curry Company vendor that provides housing inside the valley.  They will know the status of 140 for your travel dates.


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 29, 2006)

Lee B said:
			
		

> In the park itself, they had an electric sign that said 140 was open for traffic both ways.  If you can use 140,



Traveling 140 requires a one-lane detour around a huge rock slide.  http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2006/09/15/BAG75L6BJO1.DTL


----------



## RDB (Oct 2, 2006)

*Trip West tidbit*

Yosemite yesterday.
All roads open. 
No way without highup drop-offs.
That's part of the great ride.
Blindfold might help her!!!
BTW, Bridlefalls had a little water. Yosemite Falls had none. 
What a BIG BUMMER


----------



## Laurie (Oct 4, 2006)

My recollections/reactions from my one trip there:

The road from the south is forested, and I thought it was a bit dull actually - for the first 2/3 or 3/4 maybe. Then close to the valley it gets much prettier, and more dramatic (and high), there's an overlook where everyone stops for photo opps. I was glad we weren't staying in Fish Camp area, because for me more than 1 or 2 drives to the valley from there would have been tedious.

140, if you can get there, was much more scenic the whole way IMO, but not scary. We stayed in a motel near El Portal, and I was glad for the choice because the drive was so beautiful.

From Yosemite we proceeded to Tahoe and were advised to cut back over to the interstate rather than the scenic mountain road that looks much faster on the map but was purportedly very slo-o-o-www and windy, so we did.


----------

